# Free PM trip



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I have a gift certificate for a free rental of a canoe or kayak for a 4 hour trip down the PM starting at the M-37 Bridge. It's redeemable at the Baldwin Canoe Rental and expires on 9-30-2011. Send me a PM and I will mail asap. Please do not request if your not sure you can use it. Should be a great time for the Fall Colors.


----------

